

 Can you offer feedback for my 1-minute introductory video? - fezzl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_8l_MxHSug
Hi, I am gathering feedback for our introductory video.
It's basically an SaaS app for retailers to run group buying deals.<p>Thanks!
======
pgroves
I appreciate how fast you moved through the content. The audio seems
pleasantly paced but the visuals move too super fast. Especially the section
where you're 'simply filling out a profile.' It was losing me and i can pretty
well guess what was happening. A typical small business owner won't have the
same attitude that filling out web forms is something that is so obvious
there's no need to talk about it. I'd slow that part down or get rid of it, or
at least restrict it to a single static image.

In general, it seems close to what you would need to show to a software guy or
maybe an investor. However, I'd say it's too fast and assumes too much prior
knowledge of how Daily Deal businesses run to show to your average small
business owner.

~~~
pedalpete
I agree with pgroves, that it moves too fast in many areas, and maybe you are
trying to cover too much info.

You also start with so much jargon I think. You wouldn't (I hope) introduce
your product as 'a hosted daily deals solution for SMB retailers to do group
buying deals', so why would you say it that way in the video?

Record how you talk about your company (or how others do) and get a feel for
what actually explains, not the big corporate brand yadda yadda.

Think googles 'organize the worlds information' not 'a search engine backed by
world-class patented page-rank algorithm which measures the popularity of
webpages...'

Keep it simple, and clean. Tell people one thing, lead them to want to know
more.

------
veb
In my opinion, I have absolutely no idea what's going on in most parts. I'm
technical, and I can see you're adding something, viewing something, and
showing PayPal... but why?

I didn't play it with audio, because I'm hearing impaired which means I
wouldn't really understand anyway.

In my opinion, make the video understandable _without_ audio. That should mean
it won't go too fast, you won't be showing stuff that people have absolutely
no idea about, etc.

Also remember, when people are browsing a site, and they have everything on
mute... can they really be bothered to pick up their headphones, unmute their
computer just to listen to a sales pitch?

